# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  ریکاوری و پیدا کردن پسورد فایل های rar یا zip

## darknes666

با سلام خدمت همه ی دوستان عزیز.
حتما کسایی که رفتن دنبالش الان میان میگن نمیشه  :لبخند گشاده!: .
بله خودمم رفتم دنبالش و تا حدی متوجه مشکلاتش شدم.
این موضوع رو بیخیال شدم تا حدود یه چند روز پیش که اینو دیدم:

http://www.4shared.com/video/U7MvhUx...rd_Cracke.html

خب حالا تو این فیلم طرف با یه نرم افزار پسورد یه فایل رو در زمان خیلی کمی در میاره.
حالا ممکنه یکی بیاد بگه ساختگیه.ولی تعداد like هاش زیاد بود.
کامنت ها هم نشون میداد که کار میکنه.

متاسفانه من که نتونستم نرم افزارو بگیرم ببینم کار میکنه یا نه.

https://rapidshare.com/#!download|86...E128C03734FA2E

اخه خودش پسورد داره و برای گرفتنش باید یه survey رو تکمیل کنین  :خیلی عصبانی: 

حالا میتونین فیلمو ببینین و نظر خودتونو درموردش بگین. :بامزه:

----------


## FastCode

۱۰۰۱ دلیل برای دروغ بودنش وجود داره.
من فقط یکیش رو میگم.
۱.شما هیچ موقع نمیدونی چند درصد از رمز رو کرک کردی چون درصدی وجود نداره و همش احتمالاته.

----------


## darknes666

> ۱۰۰۱ دلیل برای دروغ بودنش وجود داره.
> من فقط یکیش رو میگم.
> ۱.شما هیچ موقع نمیدونی چند درصد از رمز رو کرک کردی چون درصدی وجود نداره و همش احتمالاته.


 تعداد کامنت ها و لایک ها چی؟

----------


## FastCode

من Alexander roshal رو از کل youtube بیشتر قبول دارم.
http://lastbit.com/pswcalc.asp

----------


## darknes666

من دنبال یه اثبات برای عموم هستم.
اگر کسی موفق به امتحان خود نرم افزار شد مارو هم خبر کنه.

----------


## UfnCod3r

اخه مگه به لایکه .
عکس دختر همسایه ما ی میلیارد لایک خرده تو چیزبوک  :قهقهه: 
پسورد این فایل ها رو نمی شه فهمید . البته ی سری برنامه ها هستن که هر دفعه ی پسوردی تست می کنن ولی 3 سال هم سیستم روشن باشه پسورد رو پیدا نمی کنن :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## darknes666

> اخه مگه به لایکه .
> عکس دختر همسایه ما ی میلیارد لایک خرده تو چیزبوک 
> پسورد این فایل ها رو نمی شه فهمید . البته ی سری برنامه ها هستن که هر دفعه ی پسوردی تست می کنن ولی 3 سال هم سیستم روشن باشه پسورد رو پیدا نمی کنن


تا خود نرم افزار امتحان نشه نمیشه اینو گفت.حالا هیی اینو تکرار کنین.
خوبه اول تاپیک گفتماا

----------


## darknes666

اها راستی یادم رفت بگم.
شما که این حرفو میزنی.خودت یه برنامه با همین عنوان بنویس بزار تو یوتیوب.
بعد سه ماه نسبت لایک هاتو به دیس لایک هات میگیریم.
اونوقت معلوم میشه. :لبخند:

----------


## eshpilen

اینکه چیز خاصی نشون نمیده.
اولا ثابت نمیشه حقیقت داره.
کاربران هم لایک زدن دلیل نمیشه که. خیلی ها تست نکرده هم لایک میزنن.
دوما گیریم کلکی در کار نباشه.
خب این چیزی که نشون داد من همش منتظر بودم برسه به پسوردش ببینم چه پسوردیه؛ چقدر پسورد قویه.
اما چیزی که دیدم پسورد رو پنهان کرده بود!

کرک به روش Brute-force روی بیشتر الگوریتم ها و برنامه ها امکان پذیره، و دلیل ضعف و شکستن اون الگوریتم و برنامه نیست، بلکه دلیلش ضعیف بودن پسورده.

برنامهء این طرف هم ممکنه دیتابیسی از پسوردهای متداول و کلمات دیکشنری و عبارت های کوتاه متداول/مشهور و آدرس سایت ها و غیره رو در خودش داره و همهء اینا رو تست میکنه. البته بنظرم بازم سرعت کارش یخورده عجیب بنظر میاد (اگر تصادفی اون مورد خاص نبوده باشه که شانسی پسوردش زود پیدا بشه).

حتی برای یک کاربر عادی با یک رایانهء استاندارد امروزی، سرعت Brute-force تا چند میلیارد پسورد در ثانیه غیرمنتظره نیست. حالا اگر طرف رایانه/کارت گرافیک خیلی قدرتمندی در اختیار داشته باشه یا موازی سازی ای چیزی انجام بده طبیعتا میتونه به سرعت ده ها و صدها برابر هم برسه.

کاربرانی هم که لایک و کامنتی زدن و واقعا برنامه رو تست کردن احتمالا با پسوردهای ضعیف تست کردن؛ کمتر کسی اینقدر مطلع و با دقت هست که با یک پسورد بقدر کافی قوی تست کنه.

پسورد قوی هم مثلا باید چطور باشه! با سرعت و امکاناتی که امروزه در اختیار عموم هست دیگه حتی پسوردهای 8 کاراکتری رندوم هم بقدر کافی قوی محسوب نمیشن!

در نهایت شاید هم باگی در خود نرم افزار Rar یا پیاده سازی الگوریتم رمزنگاری اون (AES) وجود داشته که کسی کشف و ازش سوء استفاده کرده؛ ولی این گزینه آخرین احتمال و بعیده.

----------


## eshpilen

پسوردهای کوتاه که اصلا دیتابیس هم نمیخوان، چون تمام ترکیبات ممکن رو برنامه میتونه در مدت کوتاهی تست کنه.
مثلا یه پسورد 6 کاراکتری، امنیت نداره؛ حالا هرچی میخواد باشه.

----------


## darknes666

> اینکه چیز خاصی نشون نمیده.
> اولا ثابت نمیشه حقیقت داره.
> کاربران هم لایک زدن دلیل نمیشه که. خیلی ها تست نکرده هم لایک میزنن.
> دوما گیریم کلکی در کار نباشه.
> خب این چیزی که نشون داد من همش منتظر بودم برسه به پسوردش ببینم چه پسوردیه؛ چقدر پسورد قویه.
> اما چیزی که دیدم پسورد رو پنهان کرده بود!
> 
> کرک به روش Brute-force روی بیشتر الگوریتم ها و برنامه ها امکان پذیره، و دلیل ضعف و شکستن اون الگوریتم و برنامه نیست، بلکه دلیلش ضعیف بودن پسورده.
> 
> ...


دوست عزیز خدمت شما هم همینو عرض میکنم.
شما خودتون یه برنامه با همین عنوان بنویسین بزارین یوتیوب و بعد 3ه ماه نسبت لایک هاتونو به دیس لایک هایتون میگیرم.
اونوقت معلوم میشه.

----------


## 1485159

> دوست عزیز خدمت شما هم همینو عرض میکنم.
> شما خودتون یه برنامه با همین عنوان بنویسین بزارین یوتیوب و بعد 3ه ماه نسبت لایک هاتونو به دیس لایک هایتون میگیرم.
> اونوقت معلوم میشه.


پس الان چیکار کنیم ما؟
هرکی توضیح بده شما میای این جمله میگی بهش؟

----------


## darknes666

> پس الان چیکار کنیم ما؟
> هرکی توضیح بده شما میای این جمله میگی بهش؟


 دوست عزیز اکثرا میان میگن نمیشه.
باید Brute-force انجام داد و کامپیوتر ها سریع شدن و از این حرف ها.

یکم گشتم و این برنامه رو پیدا کردم(بدون survey).
 تو ویندوز من که به dll گیرداد.
حالا شما یه امتحان کنین اگر جواب داد منم خبر کنین.
خودش گفته بود که پسورد های خیلی سخت رو تو کمتر از 20 دقیقه پیدا میکنه.
اینم لینک مستقیمش:

bit.ly/147ibqi

----------


## omidshaman

کار نمی کنه یک پسورد سادهomid123 دادم بهش یک loading امد بعد 1 مین پر شد گفت باید اپدیت بشه بعد زدم اکی رفت تو این سایت که برای من اصلا باز نمیشه!
http://cleanfiles.net/?pygkWdp

----------


## darknes666

دلیلشو نمیدونم چون واسه من به dll گیر میده. :متفکر: 

ولی در این زمان یه چیز جالب دارم براتون  :لبخند گشاده!: 

اینو نگاه کنین:

----------


## UfnCod3r

نمی دونم چرا جدیدن برنامه نویس برام جای خنده داری شده  :قهقهه:  :متفکر: 
ی سری هم سر یک تاپیکی که طرف می خواست همه چی رو تو 1 بایت فشرده سازی کنه کلی خندیدم . :قهقهه: 
شما ی الگوریتم ساده Hash رو بلد باشی می فهمی این رمز گذاشتنا چطوریه و چرا نمی شه بدستش اوارد

----------


## darknes666

> نمی دونم چرا جدیدن برنامه نویس برام جای خنده داری شده 
> ی سری هم سر یک تاپیکی که طرف می خواست همه چی رو تو 1 بایت فشرده سازی کنه کلی خندیدم .
> شما ی الگوریتم ساده Hash رو بلد باشی می فهمی این رمز گذاشتنا چطوریه و چرا نمی شه بدستش اوارد


میشه. :چشمک: 
راهشم بالای پستت میبینی.
درضمن من خودم الگوریتم AES رو مطالعه کردم و مدونم با مهندسی مجدد نمیشه این کار رو کرد.(دیگه تکرار نکن)

----------

